# Where would you if you were holidaying in Australia?



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Where would you go if you were holidaying in Australia?

I've been to Canberra,Sydney,Brisbane and Adelaide....I would love to go to Perth and Darwin in the near future just for holiday break...Feel free sharing your experience guys...Thanks....Cheeers....



Regards,


Banyuwangi


----------



## roadrunnerrent (Oct 20, 2013)

Sydney city itself a beautiful place to visit in Australia. There is nothing to miss, as Opera House, Harbour Bridge, Bule Mountain, are so beautiful. I love to vist here again and again in my life.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

roadrunnerrent said:


> Sydney city itself a beautiful place to visit in Australia. There is nothing to miss, as Opera House, Harbour Bridge, Bule Mountain, are so beautiful. I love to vist here again and again in my life.


Hi roadrunnerrrent,yea I reckon the beach also very nice in Sydney...Bondi beach and Manly beach...Thank you for sharing your experience....Cheeers...


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Banyuwangi, 

Perth is my favourite place. The other big cities are a little too busy and crowded for me. Perth is so laid-back and friendly. 

Beaches are beautiful. Public transport is very good. Lots of yummy places to eat in Fremantle or plenty of lovely wineries down south in the Margaret River region. 

There's something in Perth for every traveller! Backpackers, students, families with little or big kids, couples, professionals ... the diversity is great. 

If you're looking for more iconic landmarks such as the Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House, the big Sydney city would be for you. But, in my eyes, WA has some of the best natural landmarks and landscapes. 

Indah Melindasari
Australian Registered Migration Agent (MARN: 0961448)
B. Com (Curtin), Grad. Cert. Mig Law (Murdoch), WA


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

petersumpters said:


> Fraser Island , Whitsundays Beaches and parks along Uluru is what Ive love about Australia. Tourist destinations with complete adventure activities we could try on.


I must go to Uluru one day..Thanks for sharing...Cheeeers....


----------



## Bennyp (Dec 12, 2013)

The Whitsundays, Fraser Island, Great Barrier reef


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been all around the country but not in Tennant Creek, in Alice Springs, to Ayers Rock and in Coober Pedy.
My favorite destinations that spontaneously come into my head are:
- Whitsunday Islands
- Carins
- Byron Bay
- Eyre Peninsula (South Australia)
- Nitmiluk National Park (Northern Territory)
- Francois Peron National Park (Western Australia)

Cheers


----------

